
DuckDuckGo: When privacy becomes a trigger for growth – The Four-Week MBA - gcuofano
https://fourweekmba.com/duckduckgo-hooked-model/#.WfZgylDAN2E.hackernews
======
forresttrump
Naturally, I just stay away from it since it can't seem to give me results
that are as good as Google.. unless it's all just in my head.

